# Altavoces en radio de bolsillo



## riu (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola, antes de nada, queria presentarme, ya que soy nuevo por aqui.
Queria hacer un invento para escuchar la radio mientras trabajo. Estoy en una cadena de montaje y tenemos prohibido ponernos cascos mientras trabajamos, asi que os cuento lo que se me ha ocurrido. He comprado un altavoz muy pequeño de 0.3w y lo he soldado a el cable que va conectado a la radio, de esta manera me paso el cable por debajo de la camisa y lo pongo en el hombro, lo mas cerca posible de la oreja para poder escuchar la radio sin que se note mucho. El problema es que con un solo altavoz no se escucha mucho, y el altavoz de 0,5w ya es demasiado grande y se notaria mucho. Sabeis si hay manera de que suene mas???

Un saludo


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 14, 2006)

¿tu radio tiene parlantes o es solo para escuchar con auriculares?. Si es solo para auriculares la salida no tendrá suficiente potencia ni estará ajustada la impedancia para ponerle un parlante y escuchar con buén volúmen.
Otra cosa, los parlantes sueltos (sin una caja) tienen poca intensidad de sonido porque la onda frontal se cancela con la posterior, una caja aunque sea pequeña ayuda a mejorar esto.

Saludos

Darío


----------



## VichoT (Nov 14, 2006)

Holas.riu.Estas en la seccion ekibocada..esto deberia ir en cto de audio o dudas en gral..porfavor para la proxima trata de revisar bien las secciones para seguir con el foro lomas ordenado posible.. ahora a tu problema.

Una consulta de ke parte exactamente sacaste la toma para tu miniparlante... desconectaste los cables del parlante original de la radio y ahy conectaste el nuevo parlante (o ala salida de parlantes de la radio si esta tiene parlantes fuera del armazon principal...es lo mismo) o  conectaste tu nuevo parlante ala salida de phones de tu radio (al jack dispuesto gralmente para esto) porfa aclaranos estas dudas para poder ver mejor el problema y no tirar ideas ala azar aunke siempre podras montar un amplificador de audio  justo antes del parlante(mejor dicho en la toma ke hiciste en tu radio) asi y todo Dario tiene razon y el drama pasa porlas impedancias verifica y compara las impedancias de los parlantes y la de tu miniparlante...si son = usa un amplificador extra si son distintas trata de igualralas y luego nos cuentas...

En todo caso si vas a usar un miniparlante en el hombro...no sera mas comodo un auricular...y le cortas un canal...solo te kedara mono...y con al otra oreja libre para escuchar cunado llega tu jefe...


BYE!


----------



## riu (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola, gracias por el interes, para la proxima tendre cuidado en donde poner los post. Respecto a vuestras preguntas, la radio es solo para escuchar con auriculares, es una de esas pequeñas que funcionan solo con una pila. El altavoz esta soldado a un cable que tenia viejo de unos auriculares que no funcionaban y va enchufado a la salida para auriculares del aparato. 


> En todo caso si vas a usar un miniparlante en el hombro...no sera mas comodo un auricular...y le cortas un canal...solo te kedara mono...y con al otra oreja libre para escuchar cunado llega tu jefe...


Ojala pudiera, pero no nos dejan, por eso quiero ponerlo en el hombro debajo de la camisa para que no lo pueda ver   

Un saludo


----------



## VichoT (Nov 15, 2006)

Holas.riu.Si dices ke la radio ke tienes funka con slo una pila dudo mucho ke puedas sacrle mas potencia...i le pones un parlante de mayor (exijencia(potencia)   no tendras mas potencia de audio ke cn el anterior...talvz tengas menos potencia debido ake el nuevo parlante rekiere de mayor potencia par su trabajo optimo..... si el parlante de 0.3W no se satura entonces no tienes nada ke hacerle... un amplificador podria solucionarte el problema pero a costa de un acortamiento de la vida util de la pila.(durar menos)

BYE!


----------



## riu (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok. Entonces, que tendria que hacer? Con otra radio de mayor potencia sonaria mas alto???

Un saludo


----------



## riu (Nov 18, 2006)

Alguna sugerencia???

Saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola Riu, tienes 2 opciones, la primera es sacar el altavoz que lleva incorporado la radio (es decir sacandole de su ubicacion y poniendo un par de cables mas largos para que te llegue al hombro) Y la segunda es preparate un amplificador de 1 o 2 vias, para asi poderlo escuchar sin desarmar la radio para sacar el altavoz.
Te dejo este enlace para que te lo mires, es uno de 0,5 watios a 8 ohmnios que funciona perfectamente a 9 voltios y consume muy poco.
http://braincambre500.freeservers.com/LM386 Audio Amp.htm


----------



## VichoT (Nov 20, 2006)

Holas.riu. lo mejor es comprarte una radio mas potente (de 2 pilas) y si no te satisface el sonido le implantas un amplificador pekeño....

Pero no le pongas el cto ke propone Alfgu ya ke es mucha la potencia ke rekiere y trabaja con una alimentacion por sobre los 6 VCC...(lo siento Alfgu por criticar tu proyecto pero para esta aplicacion no le veo futuro) ahora si keres comprarte una radio con bateria de 9Vcc podras usar este amplificador u otro similar aunke para lo ke kieres me pareceria exajerado   eso lo tendras ke ver tu..cuantos Db kieres en tu oido.

BYE!


----------



## riu (Nov 21, 2006)

Entonces, para que una radio de mas potencia a un altavoz (sin poner amplificador), que es lo que tengo que mirar??? He decidido comprar otra radio nueva de 2 pilas, asi que si no es mucha molestia agradeceria consejo sobre cual comprar.

Un saludo


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicho-T, tranquilo todos tenemos opiniones distintas, lo mio era una simple idea, aunque se me olvido decir a Riu que pusiese un potenciometro de volumen en la salida de los altavoces para que no le atormentase, y asi ponerlo al volumen que quisiera, con uno de unos 50 kOhm va sobrado.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 21, 2006)

Holas.riu. Desconozco la variedad de mercado al cual tienes acceso pero presumo ke esta aplicacion no rekiere de alta fidelidad yni tampoco mucha potencia... asi ke deberas buscar algun modelo de radio a 2 , 3 o 4 pilas eso casi no importa siempre y cuando la puedas escuchar bien. en esta parte tu decides cual comprar por el precio, tamaño, potencia de audio y si es posible salida de auricular o jack.

De la impdancia interna no debes preocuparte ya ke no podras abrir la radio en la misma tienda antes de comprarla y ver de cuanto es el parlante epro te adelanto ke ahora casiexclusivamente para radios pekeñas el parlante es de 8ohms solo cambia la potencia.

despues si no tiene salida de auricular podrias cortar el mismo parlante original. y coencatrloa un cable coaxial para extenderlo hasta tu hombro. asi te evitas el drama de valanceo de impedancias( aunke cuando la radi se compone de un chip en la etapa de audio  la impedancia del parlante casi no importa...sea 4  8  o 16 ohms..sonara = sin drama)

Es lo unico ke puedo decirte antes de comprar una radio ya ke no ahy mucho ke ver...ke suene ala potencia rekerida y con u sonido de calidad aceptable. es todo...

BYE!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 22, 2006)

Un pequeño apunte, a parte de lo que dice Vicho-T que es la forma mas facil, la radio NUNCA  te la compres en una tienda del ""Todo a 100", mas que otra cosa te lo digo por que tanto la radio como el sonido de la radio son de pesima calidad y en cuanto subas de volumen se oye muy distorsionado, a parte de que te consume mucha pila y te dura 4 dias (la radio claro) compratelo en un sitio especializado. 
Y ya bajo mi experiencia, la marca CASIO es barata y tiene una calidad excepcional tanto en recepcion de ondas como en potencia de salida, y las pilas te duran cerca de 48 horas o algo mas, ininterrumpidas de funcionamiento, el modelo de esta marca que tengo yo es el AM-FM Stereo receiver RJ-8.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2006)

hola amigo creo que la mejor es comprar una radio con parlante incorporado que masomenos una de no muy buena calidad es de 150 mw que es mas que suficiente para poner serca de tu oido tambien bienen unos parlantitos de 1 pulgada que son de plastico (generalmente los traen los juguetes para niños ) esos son muy discretos y creo que te jefe no se dara cuenta cuando te vea bue un saludo 

gaston


----------



## riu (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola de nuevo. Al final he comprado una radio de 2 pilas, y no se por que, pero suena mejor el parlante incorporado que un parlante que he puesto soldado a un cable y que va a la entrada de auricular. Sabeis como puedo hacer que suene igual de alto el que va a la salida para auriculares que el incorporado??? Quizas con un cable mas gordo soldado a una clavija que valga para la entrada de auriculares????


----------



## VichoT (Dic 8, 2006)

Holas.Riu.talvez la salida de phones de tu radio tenga alguna resistencia limitadora de corriente (en radios grandes y semiantiguas....90-2000  esto es comun). verifica si existe y kitala sino  el parlante ke esta en tu hombro debe ser mas  similar ke el parlante dela radio(o el mismo).

BYE!


----------



## riu (Dic 9, 2006)

El parlante de mi hombro y el de la radio es exactamente el mismo, de hecho los he cambiado por qie me estrañaba que uno sonase mas alto que otro, y el resultado es que suena mas alto el de la radio que el del cable. Respecto a lo de quitar la resistencia limitadora, como lo puedo hacer?? No se si sabria diferenciarla...

Un saludo


----------



## Dario Vega (Dic 9, 2006)

El de la radio suena más alto porque esta dentro de la caja, en un parlante suelto la onda frontal se cancela en parte con la onda posterior. Tal vez hacerle una pequeña caja....

Saludos


----------



## riu (Dic 9, 2006)

Gracias por tu interes Dario, pero cuando pruebo el parlante de dentro de la radio, lo hago con el aparato desmontado y el parlante fuera de la caja, asi que el motivo debe de ser otro.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 9, 2006)

Holas.riu. si ya identificaste la resitencia limitadora (si existe claro) y la sacas con tu cautin o simplemente la cortas..... la idea es eliminarla uniendo despues sus terminales..

BYE!


----------



## riu (Dic 26, 2006)

Me podrias decir como es una resistencia limitadora para ver si la puedo quitar???

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 19, 2007)

Una muy buena opcion, si es que os han prohibido en el trabajo llevar audifonos, es que no los uses y mucho menos que escuches la radio. Puedes quedarte en el sofá de tu casa así oyes la radio todo el dia sin que tu jefe se entere de que estas escuchandola. 

Como esta el servicio... deberias pensar en si tu tuvieses la empresa y no te gustaria que se entretengan en el trabajo con radiecitos y cables poniendo en peligro la produccion.

Piensalo.


----------



## dandany (Oct 30, 2008)

Pero... el tiene derecho a un lugar digno de laburo y estar comodo en laburo MIENTRAS LABURE  al pelo.....Una radio no genera intercomunicacion entre personas, y mas si es de 0.5 w no suena tanto para mi esta bien


----------

